# SOLD close thread



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

180 gallon acrylic 6 by 2 by 2 needs some TLC $150 . So the back and the sides were pretty scratched up so i just sanded it with 220 grid sandpaper and i plan on painting it . butt might do some buffing on the sides . the front of the tank is pretty good shape . butt if i do all this im gonna ask more for the tank our just keep it . and the bottom has some crazzing butt does not leak . 100% no leakage 







$150


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

omg omg.. any pictures?


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

nice deal, all you need is strong arm to do some buffing.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG! I want this so bad! exactly what i've been looking for!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 pmed you


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

wow, what a great price


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

needs to go wife wants a brand new tank


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> needs to go wife wants a brand new tank


you keep the tank i'll take the wife... deal?

just joking...

i'm jealous of you.. my (to be) wife, dosnt like my tanks, so.. maybe trade instead?

good deal though


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

my wife hates fish too LOL


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Too bad for you guys, my wife is totally into my tanks now. That is a good deal too.


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump

Awesome tank


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> Too bad for you guys, my wife is totally into my tanks now. That is a good deal too.


Same here. In the beginning she didn't like me having 2 tanks. Since i started a tank for her and have been taking care of it for her she loves the tank is okay with me getting a 8 ft tank when the time is right...


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

bump...........................


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

you got PM.

I'll take it if we work things out.


----------



## alexcych (Apr 24, 2010)

Is this tank a DIY project, or made by a plexiglass tank manufacturer?

What is the thickness of the plexiglass?

Alex


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> Too bad for you guys, my wife is totally into my tanks now. That is a good deal too.





bonsai dave said:


> Same here. In the beginning she didn't like me having 2 tanks. Since i started a tank for her and have been taking care of it for her she loves the tank is okay with me getting a 8 ft tank when the time is right...


Sorry just have to add this. My wife buy's big tanks (200g+)while i'm out of town working. Just has to feed the addiction.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

anyways the tank still here People


----------



## malawi_eyebiter (Apr 24, 2010)

wow that looks exsacly like mine cept mine 5x2x2


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> my wife hates fish too LOL


you are not the only one...LOL


----------



## Faiora (Apr 21, 2010)

Gosh, opposite for me... I'm the girl, and my fiance, the guy, is the one who hates the fish... someone wanna trade SO's?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

bump..................................


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

bump........................................


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

still here


----------



## Faiora (Apr 21, 2010)

Wish I had $200... could I pay in labour? You can have my whole weekend. I'll clean your house  And I'm... good at painting?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i wish i could do that butt no. sorry


----------



## Faiora (Apr 21, 2010)

heehee... was worth a try.
Good luck


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

umm i would buy it the thing is i got no way to get it to my house


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

pmed you .....................


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

still here bump


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

still here . needs to go


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

new price $150


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold////////////////


----------

